# Sunday Italian Meat Sauce - Meat Ideas?



## Mylegsbig (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey guys been using 1/2 ground beef 1/2 ground pork.

Curious some suggestions to add to my sunday meat sauce.  I normally serve this sauce over angel hair with parm reggiano.

I heard some people use some Pork piece of meat with a bone in it, and throw that in there, then remove it when sauce is done.

Throw me any ideas of meats to put in my meat sauce for awesome flavor.

I don't eat veal, so that is out of the question


----------



## Aurora (Mar 6, 2006)

I love Italian (pork or turkey) sausage in the sauce.  Mild or hot it's all good.  Don't forget meatballs (large or mini) as a variation on the beef and pork theme.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Mar 6, 2006)

Aye somedays i make a meat sauce, some days i make meatballs.  Depends on my mood.  thanks for the suggestion.

Keep em coming


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 6, 2006)

pork on the bone will add more flavor, especially if you brown the meat and bone in the oven first 350* 45min to 1 hr, seasoned.  some rough chops with bone or shoulder.  

I would change pasta: use Angel hair for light or thinner sauces, but go with a bigger gague for your meat sauce.  Linguine is traditional, but so is spaghetti.  Try others and see what is most fun or just vary them weekly.

For a change add some ground Italian sausage for your pork, and include ground fennel seed and chili flakes in your herbs.

enjoy!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 6, 2006)

Some markets carry pork bones or pork neck bones.  By a pack and add them to the sauce  If you roast them first, you'll get an added blast of flavor.

If you don't see them in the display case, ask for them.  Markets have a lot of suff they don't put out in the display cases.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Mar 6, 2006)

I use chilis alot, never used fennel seed.  you think it would be good in this? I will surely buy some then.  So what is the exact cut of pork meat ? And how big of a cut?

The dimensions of my sauce are as follows:  
1 6oz tube tomato paste
1 28oz can tomatoes
1/2 cup red wine, 
1 cup liquid from reconstituting porcini mushrooms


 I normally put 1 1/2 pounds of meat in this sauce with that proportion of liquid/tomatoes.

Following those dimensions, how big of a piece of bone in pork should i throw in this sauce?


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 6, 2006)

one pork neck bone will do ya fine...they're big enough. and remember to deglaze the pan after roasting the bone with wine or broth. even more flavor.


----------

